# Denton and Sasquatch Show #99



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week, spurred by a listener email, we dedicate the entire show to discussing mental illness and the Right to Bear Arms. Plus we throw in a little weird news.

Denton and Sasquatch Show #99 ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Now THAT was a good show. You guys covered the topic exhaustively, and intelligently. I believe that SSRI's will become a national problem, similiar to opioids, in the coming months as the public demands an investigation and their risks become apparent; this despite the Pharma Industry's big money interference in the process.

Love the weird news background music. Will you guys be doing something special for show number 100?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Now THAT was a good show. You guys covered the topic exhaustively, and intelligently. I believe that SSRI's will become a national problem, similiar to opioids, in the coming months as the public demands an investigation and their risks become apparent; this despite the Pharma Industry's big money interference in the process.
> 
> Love the weird news background music. Will you guys be doing something special for show number 100?


Thank you very much.

A special? Well, Sas? What can we do that is special?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> A special? Well, Sas? What can we do that is special?


Haven't come up with anything yet, but I work best under pressure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Sasquatch re: your sig line

"First you have to give up. First you have to know, not fear, know that someday you're going to die."

YES! Make death your friend; how can you be moody or distracted when death stands near ready to take you. Living this way cuts through all the crap.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Sasquatch re: your sig line
> 
> "First you have to give up. First you have to know, not fear, know that someday you're going to die."
> 
> YES! Make death your friend; how can you be moody or distracted when death stands near ready to take you. Living this way cuts through all the crap.


I have to admit I stole that from the movie Fight Club. But it did resonate with me the first time I heard it.

The character, Tyler Durden, in that movie has some good quotes that run parallel with the way many of us think. Even though his character is an anarchist.
@Mish has one of his quotes as her signature line too. "Sticking feathers in your butt does not make one a chicken".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

